# best H67 motherboard for core i3-2100 processor



## arun garg (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to buy core i3-2100. I am using now core2duo E7500. I want to change with core i3-2100. Please tell me best available motherboard for this processor. Is core i3-2100 better option over core 2 duo E7500. Reply me soon i have just one week.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

Core i3 2100 is indeed better than E7500 and for mobo get Intel  DH67CL @ 5.5k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

sorry to interrupt in between but... just 1 ques.....(i had three proccys to compare ,actually , e7500 vs i3 2100 vs i5 2400)

what about i5 2400 vs i3 2100 ??
both are 3.1 ghz....
i3 having 2 real + 2 virtual cores = 4
and i5 having 4 real cores

so which one is better (please consider other geek things too)


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

^^ i5 2400 is better, obviously.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> Core i3 2100 is indeed better than E7500 and for mobo get Intel  DH67CL @ 5.5k



+1 .. 
Flipkart: ASUS P8H67-M LE Motherboard: Motherboard

Or u can go for h61 mobos also.

Flipkart.com: Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard Review by Subhashis Roy
Or
Flipkart: ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2 Motherboard: Motherboard
or
Flipkart: ASUS P8H61-M LX Motherboard: Motherboard



mastercool8695 said:


> sorry to interrupt in between but... just 1 ques.....(i had three proccys to compare ,actually , e7500 vs i3 2100 vs i5 2400)
> 
> what about i5 2400 vs i3 2100 ??
> both are 3.1 ghz....
> ...



2400 is always better, or u can look for 2320 also.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> sorry to interrupt in between but... just 1 ques.....(i had three proccys to compare ,actually , e7500 vs i3 2100 vs i5 2400)
> 
> what about i5 2400 vs i3 2100 ??
> both are 3.1 ghz....
> ...



this will give you a better idea 
Intel Core i3-2100 review | Channel Pro


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 7, 2012)

@OP what's your budget? If you're looking for the cheapest one with USB 3.0, SATA III etc. here it is MSI H67MA-E35 (B3).


----------

